# Biber Classic Mueller Adze



## Sgaffin (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently received a Biber Classic Mueller Adze from Traditionalwoodworker.com. The site describes it as a hand forged adze but the markings no the adze looks like it is casted. There is even what appears to be a parting line on the inside




























Can anyone Clarify if this is forged or casted?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The first picture looks like what could be a casting parting line, but forgings have parting lines also. 
The second picture looks like inclusions in the bottom left corner. Much more common to see these in castings than in forgings. In fact, they are almost never in forgings.
The last picture is showing me some mill scale, could be casting or forging, but it also appears to be showing some surface characteristics of a sand cast surface that had a heavy coating of mold wash applied to try to mask the grainy surface.
Finally, my overall opinion is the wall thickness of the eye, where the handle goes through, is much thicker than is common in forgings. I would say that is either a sand cast part, or a very cheap machine forged part.
But it's hard to say for sure from a few pictures though. My main concern would be the inclusions in the second photo. That's a weak spot for sure.


----------



## Sgaffin (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I took it to some metal artist. One of them seemed to have much experience in forging and said that it was definitely forged. He said the scale gave it away. I am still not fully convinced but I will give a little time to see if I am a fan.


----------



## oldwooddude (Jun 24, 2014)

Leonhard Mueller & Soehne have videos of their process on youtube. It seems that they start with molded blanks and create the convex shape of the bevel (the part of the tool that is not blackened) by forging. Since the entire head of the adze is quite complex in shape, their method seems to make sense. Weatherling axes and adzes share the same characteristics and are equally priced. They also make the same claims.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope it has worked out well for you, I'm hoping to pick one up (hopefully on sale) sometime in the not too distant future.


----------

